# JTable leere Zeilen einfügen



## 0plan (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo, ich habe ein JTable mit einem DefaultTableModel erstellt und dynamische Columnnamen übergeben da ich Werte aus einer Exceltabelle übernehmen möchte. Jedoch funktioniert es nicht eine leere Zeile in der Tabelle einzufügen. Wenn man einen Vector übergibt klappt das zwar teilweise, aber wie kann ich leere Zeilen einfügen bzw unter jede Rubrik(Column) eine neue Zeile einsetzen ?

mit addRow() oder insertRow(index, object) kann man nur etwas füllen ich will aber durch eine Methode dynamisch Zellen einfügen und löschen können.

Bitte um Hilfe bin ein noob in Java


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2011)

addRow & Co sind der richtige Weg, ob für gefüllte Zeilen oder eben leere, was genau geht denn daran nicht?
je nach Model musst du für eine Leerzeile evtl. x mal Leerstring "" in den Vector einfügen


----------



## 0plan (25. Jan 2011)

Danke für die Antwort

Also ich bennene die Spalten nach Zellen aus einer Exceldatei jeweils die ersten Zeilen von A,B,C usw. Das funktioniert auch. Möchte ich aber nun zB in der Spalte D meines Tables die Zellen aus D der Exceltabelle einlesen, werden diese automatisch in Spalte A im Table geschrieben. Mann kann nicht den Columnindex angeben. Ich find es allgemein ein wenig verwirrend wie das ganze TableModel geeier funktioniert lach.


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2011)

> Mann kann nicht den Columnindex angeben.
wo denn, welche Tools verwendest du? Code?
das kann man doch kaum allgemein beantworten sondern hängt ganz genau von deinen Programm ab,
entweder verwendest du eine API, die mit leeren Zellen nicht klar kommst, oder hast eigene Befehle dabei die dies nicht ausreichend berücksichtigen


----------

